
Ask HN: Are there any good books on statistical quant analysis? - pjharrin
I'm looking to build an experimental trading system over the summer and was wonder if anybody knows of a good statistical quant book, something relating stats back to finance would be preferable<p>Thanks
======
sebg
Some good ones that I would check out are 1.) The Econometrics of Financial
Markets (Campbell, Lo, MacKinlay) and 2.) Time Series Analysis (Hamilton).
Note that I would check these out from a library before buying them as they
are pretty advanced.

That said, it really depends on what types of assets you are looking to trade.
At the risk of stating the obvious if you are doing any type of derivatives,
you'll need pricers and data for those.

As a start, look for what is the easiest way to obtain a near complete data
set and go from there. Good luck!

~~~
pjharrin
I'm just looking to create the system and then simulate running it. Have you
had any expereince in doing this type of thing?

~~~
sebg
Emailed your profile email. Thank you.

